# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Απορίες σε τεχνικά θέματα >  Πασχαλινό Banner 2013

## Efthimis98

*Μιας και έμεινε μόνο μία εβδομάδα για το* _Πάσχα_*, είπαμε να αλλάξουμε λίγο τον* *κ**α**λ**λ**ι**τ**ε**χ**ν**ι**κ**ό**"τομέα"** του forum μας! 
Ελπίζω να σας αρέσει! 
*
_Καλό Πάσχα και Καλή Ανάσταση!_
*Και όσοι πάτε κάποιο ταξιδάκι αναψυχής, να περάσετε** su**per**!* 



( Το *banner* θα ανεβεί μέσα στο ΣαββατοΚύριακο! Εάν δεν εμφανιστεί αυτόματα, πατήστε* ctrl + F5* )

----------


## οδυσσέας

*τελειο 

*εγω λεω να το κρατησουμε για παντα. Ευθυμη ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## Kostakos

Aπό τα καλύτερα σου Ευθύμη!!! Πολλά πτηνά και με πολύ ωραία λεπτομέρια κτλ!!!!
Η ιδέα για τόσα είδη είναι φοβερη ειδικα για το χελιδονάκι

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά!!!  :Happy: 
Το χελιδονάκι αν και δεν είναι οικόσιτο πτηνό... πιστεύω ταιριάζει πολύ με αυτή την εποχή!!! 

Προσπάθησα να βάλω πολλά πτηνά μέσα, για να σας "ικανοποιήσω" όλους!  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη πολυ ομορφο!!!

----------


## nikosg6

καλα το λουλουδι στο αυτι του σπινου τα σπαει χαχα πολυ ωραιο μπραβο ευθυμη

----------


## kostas0206

Πολυ ωραιο! Μπραβο!

----------


## xarhs

α ρε ευθυμη....!!!!!!! πραγματι ολους τους ικανοποιησες , εβαλες και ενα σπινο που ηθελα πολυ , ειναι ενα τελειο banner πιο τελειο δεν γινεται

εγω παιδια λεω να βγαλουμε τα αυγουλακια και να το κανουμε μονιμο...χαχαχαχαχ

σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ ευθυμη...!!!!!

----------


## Kostakos

Ξέρεις τι ξέχασες όμως εε????? ΜΙΑ ΡΟΖΕΛΑΑΑΑ!! χαχα (πλακίτσα)

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα...... πλάκα κάνεις... ίσως να προλάβαινα να έβαζα καμία πριν αναιβεί, αλλά που θα χωρέσει;;;  :Happy:  Χαχαχα!!!

----------


## Kostakos

(πλακιτσα βρε)

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... ναι βρε το κατάλαβα... Αν είχε χώρο βεβαίως και θα έβαζα μία ασυζητητί ... 
Αλλά αυτό είναι πολύ αφιερωμένο στα ιθαγενή πουλιά!  :Happy:

----------


## Peri27

Πολυ τσακπινικοοοοο!! Πoλυ ομορφο!!! *ΤΕΛΕΙΟ* ειναι!!!!  :Big Grin:  ευχαριστουμεεεεεε !!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Parrotevmenos

Καταπληκτικό!!! Συγχαρητήρια Ευθύμη! και Καλό Πάσχα σε Όλους!!!!

----------


## serafeim

δεν μου αρεσει κατι που δεν μπηκε εμενα τωρα που το βλεπω αλλα δεν πειραζει.. η δουλεια και ο κοπος ηταν υπεραρκετος...

----------


## Efthimis98

Σας ευχαριστώ παιδιά!  :Happy: 
Μήπως που το cockatiel είναι μεταλλαγμένο;;;  :winky:  Χαχαχα  ::

----------


## Kostakos

AAA ενα budgaki βρε ευθύμη

----------


## xarhs

παιδια το banner ειναι τελειο............. και ειπαμε ειναι αφιερομενο στα ιθαγενη...!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... ναι βρε παιδιά!!!
Budgie δεν έβαλα!  :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

πασχα δεν εβαλες Ευθυμη.. αυτο... δεν διαφονησα εινααι τελειο... γιατι μονο στα ιθαγενη πασχα δεν κανουν τα αλλα; η μονο τα ιθαγενη τιμαμε τοτε.. κακος...

----------


## xarhs

τιμαμε την ελληνικη φυση σεραφειμ........... οχι της αυστραλιας

----------


## serafeim

παλι ρατσισμος; αμαν...
ρικνεκ δεν ειδα.. εχουμε νεο ειδος ελληνικο.. που ειναι; χαχαχαχχα
πλακα κανουμε;

----------


## Peri27

Ρε παιδια ηρεμια!! δεν χρειαζετε σε καθε banner να μπαινουν ολα τα πουλια!  ::  σε καθε banner και διαφορετικα!ποικιλια να χουμε!!! ε? τι λετε?   ::  ας μην αρχισουμε τις παραγγελειες  ::

----------


## serafeim

δεν ειναι παραγγελεια.. ειπα εγω τιποτα για τα πουλια;.. εγω ειπα δεν βλεπω πασχα στο μπανερ..  :Happy: 
χωρις παρεξηγηση Ευθυμη..

----------


## Peri27

αφου εχει αυγουλακια καλε και λαμπαδουλες και πασχαλιες και σοκολατενια λαγουδακια και λεει και Καλη Ανασταστη!  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Βρε παιδια.. ο Ευθυμης ηθελε να στολισουμε ομορφα το φορουμ, οχι να τσακωνομαστε για το τι πουλια μπηκαν!

Τα ειχαμε πει και παλιοτερα! Γιατι δεν βαζει ο καθενας το banner που εφτιαξε εκεινος και οι αλλοι να ψηφισουν ποιο τους αρεσει και να μπει εκεινο με τις περισσοτερες ψηφους?

----------


## Efthimis98

Τι να κάνουμε... αυτό μπόρεσα, αυτά έκανα.... δεν χωράνε ΌΛΑ τα πουλιά στο banner!
Να μεγάλωνε η εικόνα του banner να έβαζα περισσότερα!!! ( χαχαχα... ακούτε mods )


Εγώ πάλι βλέπω Πάσχα : λαμπάδες, αυγά, πασχαλιές -φυτά- κ.α !
Και Καλή Ανάσταση γράφει.... τι να πω... 
Όπως το βλέπει ο καθένας!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Βρε παιδια.. ο Ευθυμης ηθελε να στολισουμε ομορφα το φορουμ, οχι να τσακωνομαστε για το τι πουλια μπηκαν!
> 
> Τα ειχαμε πει και παλιοτερα! Γιατι δεν βαζει ο καθενας το banner που εφτιαξε εκεινος και οι αλλοι να ψηφισουν ποιο τους αρεσει και να μπει εκεινο με τις περισσοτερες ψηφους?


Δώσε...! Συμφωνώ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ μαζί σου... έτσι θα ικανοποιήσουμε τις επιθυμίες των περισσότερων!
Δηλ. ο καθένας θα ψηφίσει αυτό που τον " αντιπροσωπεύει " !  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ αν θες καποια πουλια που σου αρεσουν φτιαξε το δικο σου μπαννερ............ 

κοτζαμ αυγα και καλη ανασταση εβαλε το παδι τι αλλο θες?

----------


## serafeim

θα σου στειλω με πρωτη ευκαιρια καποια βελτιωση να δεις τι εννοω Ευθυμη... γεμησε το μην φοβασε... πασχα ... χαρα... αγαπη... δωρα... ανοιξη.....πολλαααα πραγματα... μεγαααλο τραπεζι που λεμε οι Ελληνες... αυτο νομιζω ειναι πασχα...  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

αντε παλι τα πουλια.. ΔΕεΝ ΕΙΠΑΓΙΑΠΟΥΛΙΑ...

----------


## Efthimis98

Συμφωνώ αλλά πως να γίνει αυτό;;;
Πάντως, τι άλλο θα μπορούσα να βάλω... και τσουρεκάκι έχει.. από όλα!
Αρνάκι δεν μπόρεσα να βάλω, χαχαχα , ήταν πολύ μεγάλο!  :Happy: 
Και θα φεύγαμε από το  θέμα μας , που είναι τα πτηνά συντροφιάς!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ευθυμη, μπορουσες να βαλεις αρνοκαναρο  ::

----------


## xarhs

> γιατι μονο στα ιθαγενη πασχα δεν κανουν τα αλλα; η μονο τα ιθαγενη τιμαμε τοτε.. κακος...





> ρικνεκ δεν ειδα.. εχουμε νεο ειδος ελληνικο.. που ειναι;


 :winky:  :winky:  :winky:

----------


## serafeim

Χαρη εσυ το γυρησες στα ελληνικα πουλια και ειπα αυτο.. αν διαβασες το πρωτο μου ποστο στο θεμα του παραπονου μου θα δεις τι λεει...  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Ευθυμη, μπορουσες να βαλεις αρνοκαναρο


Αρνοκάναρο;; Καλή ιδέα!  :Happy: 
Χαχαχαχα... πλάκα κάνω.........

----------


## xarhs

> πασχα δεν εβαλες Ευθυμη.. αυτο... δεν διαφονησα εινααι τελειο... γιατι μονο στα ιθαγενη πασχα δεν κανουν τα αλλα; η μονο τα ιθαγενη τιμαμε τοτε.. κακος...





> Χαρη εσυ το γυρησες στα ελληνικα πουλια και ειπα αυτο.. αν διαβασες το πρωτο μου ποστο στο θεμα του παραπονου μου θα δεις τι λεει...



σεραφειμ κανεις δεν σε εμποδιζει να φτιαξεις αυτο που θες.................  αλλα μην την μπαινεις στον ευθυμη να βαλει ψητα αρνια και τραπεζια και δεν ξερω και εγω τι αλλο εχεις στο μυαλο σου.......... ειναι ενα τελειο μπαννερ και εχει κανει πολυ καλη δουλεια.

οποιανου δεν του αρεσει να φτιαξει αλλο μονος του

----------


## serafeim

Ευθυμη το βραδυ θα παρεις την ιδεα μου..

----------


## ninos

*Το banner έχει μπει ! Εάν δεν εμφανιστεί αυτόματα, πατήστε ctrl + F5*

Ευχαριστούμε και πάλι Ευθύμη !!!

----------


## serafeim

1)δεν την μπηκα στον Ευθυμη ισα ισα θα του δωσω ιδεες για βελτιωση... 
2)δεν ειπα αρνια και ολα αυτα που λες..
3)πραγματικα δεν θες να μαθεις τι εχω στο μυαλο μου (ισως και τιποτα)
4)ολα τα παραπανω...

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## jk21

κανονιστε να συνεχισεται να γκρινιαζεται ,να σας βαλουμε κανενα κουλτουριαρικο με τιποτα μαυρα πλασματα με ψυχολογικα προβληματα  , που δεν ξερουν αν ειναι χελιδονια ή ringneck ... 

αντε βρε πειτε καλο Πασχα και ενα ευχαριστω στον Ευθυμακο .... !

----------


## xarhs

καλο πασχα παιδιααααααααα...!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

αυτο με τα ψυχολογικα μου αρεσε οφειλω να πω... ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ!!!!

----------


## Peri27

Καλο Πασχαααααα  :Big Grin:

----------


## lagreco69

Ευθυμη σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ για αλλη μια φορα!!! εισαι αστερι.  :Happy:

----------


## αντρικος

ευθυμη μπραβο τελιο ειναι ολα διαλεκτα τα πουλλακια  :Happy:  μπορεις να μου πεις τι προγραμμα χρισιμοπιεις με ενδιαφερει  :Happy:  και καλο πασχα σε ολους παιδια!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

Adobe Photoshop!!

----------


## mariakappa

σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ ευθυμη που σε καθε γιορτη φροντιζεις να ομορφαινεις το φορουμ μας.

----------


## Efthimis98

*Σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά μέσα από την καρδιά μου!* 




> ευθυμη μπραβο τελιο ειναι ολα διαλεκτα τα πουλλακια  μπορεις να μου πεις τι προγραμμα χρισιμοπιεις με ενδιαφερει  και καλο πασχα σε ολους παιδια!!!!!


Χρησιμοποιώ το Adobe Photoshop Cs5, όπως είπε και ο Σεραφείμ!

----------


## Lucky Witch

ΘΕΙΚΟ μπανερ απλά,και αν δεν έχει πολλούς παπαγάλους με τρελαίνει επειδή έχει πολλά ιθαγενή παραδείσια αλλά και το χελιδόνι που είναι πτηνό που λατρεύω απίστευτα.
Μπράβο Ευθύμη...

----------


## Ρία

μπράβο ευθύμη!!! πανέμορφο!!! κ το κουνελι που αγνοφαίνεται εχει πολύ φαση!

----------


## οδυσσέας

πρόταση δική μου είναι, να γίνει μόνιμο αυτό το μπανερ, αφού πρώτα φύγουν τα πασχαλινά στολίδια (το κουνελάκι να μείνει) 
και αφού μπουν ένα δυο ακόμα πουλάκια. 
ε φανταστική διαχείριση????????? :Love0034:   :Anim 59:   :Party0028:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα... ευχαρίστως να έκανα ένα μόνο με πουλιά, για μόνιμο!!  :Happy: 
Στο καλοκαιρινό όμως... θα κάνω υπερπαραγωγή!!!!!  :winky:

----------


## Peri27

ρεεεεε πριν σκεφτομουν πως θα κανεις το καλοκαιρινο ..χαχαχ  ::  ανυπομωνωωωωω!!!  ::  βαλε μερικα απο τα υβριδια που φιαχνεις να κανουν μπανιο  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Στο καλοκαρινο banner να βαλεις καναρινοψαρο ε? χαχαχα

----------


## panos70

Εγω θα διαφωνησω με ολους γιατι περιμενα να δω και κανενα καταπρασινο τιμπραντο ..............μια και ειμαστε πολυ .........  τιμπρανταδες εδω

----------


## cute

πολύ ωραίο είναι εύθυμη,ευχαριστούμε!!!!!
τρελενομαι για το λοβμπερντακι το γλυκουλι χεχεχε :: 
ΚΑΛΟ ΠΑΣΧΑ σε όλους παιδιά!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.. λέτε να βάλω κανένα χρυσοκάναρο;;;  :: 
Θα προσπαθήσω να συμπεριλάβω πολλά πουλιά!!! Όσο περισσότερα μπορώ, αλλά και καλοκαιρινά αντικείμενα για να μην παραπονιέται ο Σεραφειμ  :winky:  
Χεχεχεχε......

Βρε mods, δεν γίνεται να μεγαλώσει λίγο το banner??? Να χωράνε περισσότερα βρε παιδί μου... 
Παναγιώτη, και να βάλω τιμπράδο, είναι πολύ κοντινά συγγενικά με τα άγρια καναρίνια... άρα που θα το καταλάβεις;;; Χαχαχα....  :Happy:

----------


## Kostakos

Eεε λοβ peach faced μην ξεχασεις και ροζέλες χαχα * στις ροζέλες βάλω κανα cockatoo η κανα macaw με γυαλακι και υφάκι!! χαχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Το θέμα Κώστα είναι ότι τα cockatoo και οι macaw είναι πολύ μεγάλα για τις διαστάσεις αυτού του banner!  :Happy: 
Μακάρι να είχα περισσότερο χώροοοοοο........... χαχαχα, αλλά δεν γίνεται....  :winky:

----------


## Kostakos

Μονο τα κεφαλια ισως? Θυμαμαι ειχες βαλει μια φορα ενα κατω αριστερα

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι είχα βάλει ένα macaw... καλά θα δω...
ίσως καταφέρω να το περτύχω και να σου χάνω την χάρη!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Εγω εχω μια καλη ιδεα.. γιατι δεν βαζεις στο επομενο banner πουλακια των διαχειριστων? Εαν θελουν οι διαχειριστες φυσικα  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Χαχαχα.. βρε Νίκο!!  :winky: 
Είναι δύσκολο να "ξεφοντάρεις" πουλιά από εικόνες που είτε δεν έχουν καλή ανάλυση , είτε έχουν πολύ περίτεχνο φόντο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## DimitrisPas13

φανταστικό είναι ευθύμη....!!!

----------


## Ρία

Ρε παιδια!! τι θα γίνει με το πασχαλινό banner??? μόνο εγώ το έχω ακόμα;;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Xριστός Ανέστη ....Ρία

χαχαχα

----------


## stephan

Ακόμα το εχεις Ρια? Απο το explorer μπαίνεις και δεν εχει φορτώσει ακομα το κανονικο μπαρνερ? 
χαχαχαχα

----------


## lagreco69

> Ρε παιδια!! τι θα γίνει με το πασχαλινό banner??? μόνο εγώ το έχω ακόμα;;


Ρια πατησε Ctrl+F5 και θα φυγει.

----------


## Ρία

Το πάτησα Δημήτρη και δεν φεύγει!! χαχαχα!! όχι απο chrome μπαίνω!!!

----------


## Ρία

ααα έφυγε!!! πάτησα καποιά δεκαριά φορές το ctrl+F5 κ το πήρε αποφαση να φύγει!!

----------


## ninos

αντε, καλο καλοκαιρι τωρα Ρια  :Happy:

----------


## Ρία

χαχαχα!! κ για το καλοκαιρινό, 4 φορές πάτησα ctrl+F5

----------


## Kostakos

Οτι νάναι!!! ( dont mind me!!)

----------


## Lucky Witch

Ευθυμάκο βάλε και κανα σενεγαλέζο,,,,δικαιολογία δεν έχεις είναι πιο μικρός από μακάο και κακατούα.

----------


## Efthimis98

Εμμ... δεν μου το είπες πιο νωρίς βρε;;  :winky:

----------


## Lina Orfanoudaki

Τι ομορφοοοο,κ εχει και κακατουα μεσα ::

----------


## Lucky Witch

Δεν είδα το θέμα.

----------


## BillMat

Τωρα Ρια που βγηκε το πασχα, καλο καλοκαιρι  ::   :Big Grin:  !! Φοβερο το νεο καλοκαιρινο banner παιδια !! 

 ::  :Party0038:  :Jumping0044:

----------


## xarhs

αντε ρια καλη ανασταση...!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Διαβαζε βρε το κοριτσι... μην το κοροιδευεται..  :winky:

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ............τι μου λες ρε ευθυμη , που ηρθε το καλοκαιρι και αυτη περιμενε το αγιο φως χαχαχαχαχ 


 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------

